# Jewel Cichlids



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

Which of the 3 most common Hemichromis are known for the best red coloration? I know all get more red when breeding, but I know one normally has more red than the others. How do I tell the difference between them to increase my chances of getting nice looking fish?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello hyposalinity,

The genus Hemichromis Peters, 1858, is currently undergoing a systematic revision, so the names that are currently used (as per Loiselle, 1979) are subject to change.

There are two Hemichromis species that are consistantly red: H. lifalilli and a very red strain of H. guttatus that was originally developed in Germany. Of the two species, H. guttatus is the more common one and is the popular jewelfish of the hobby. Well kept H. cristatus is also consistantly reddish, but tends to a more reddish-orange.

Using the Loiselle model, H. guttatus possesses a dark midlateral blotch that is bisected by the midlateral line. H. lifalili, however, possesses a dark midlateral blotch that is situated completely above the midlateral line. There are other points of distinction between the two species, but the midlateral blotch position is the most obvious. Please know that when the genus is revised the emphasis placed herein on the midlateral blotch position may be deemphasized.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------

